# Health news 4th-6th September 2010



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2010)

*More than 6,000 cases of undiagnosed diabetes in Liverpool, Diabetes UK warns *
More than 6,000 people have undiagnosed diabetes in Liverpool, a charity warned today. Experts at Diabetes UK said 6,200 in the city are thought to have undiagnosed Type 2 diabetes, putting themselves at serious risk of blindness, amputation, kidney failure, stroke and heart disease. Julie Byron, North West Regional Manager quoted.

http://www.liverpooldailypost.co.uk...-liverpool-diabetes-uk-warns-100252-27198437/ 



*7,400 people in Kirklees have diabetes ? but don?t know it *
More than 7,000 people in Kirklees and 3,500 people in Calderdale are unaware they have diabetes. According to a study by Diabetes UK, about 7,400 people in Kirklees have undiagnosed type-2 diabetes, according to research released by the charity this week. And 3,500 in Calderdale do not know they have the disease which can lead to blindness, amputation, kidney failure, strokes and heart disease. Linda Wood, Northern and Yorkshire Regional Manager quoted.

http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/loca...ve-diabetes-but-don-t-know-it-86081-27198457/


*Alarming figures show massive scale of hidden diabetes cases*
Thousands of people in the Bradford district are sitting on a diabetes timebomb, ?alarming? new figures have revealed. Diabetes Health Intelligence, a strategic programme of Yorkshire and Humber Public Health Observatory, now estimates 7,400 people in the district are living with Type 2 diabetes ? and don?t even know it. Linda Wood, Northern and Yorkshire Regional Manager quoted.

http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/8372218.7_400_sitting_on_a_health_timebomb/

*Diabetes drug still available despite suspension advice *
GlaxoSmithKline is the world's third largest pharmaceutical company A drug for type two diabetes is still being prescribed in the UK despite being recommended for withdrawal two months ago, BBC Panorama has found. Avandia has been linked to a raised risk of heart attacks and heart failure and is under a Europe-wide review. An expert panel of the UK Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) said its use should be suspended but it is still available on the NHS.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11170878


*Key reason 'found' for gum and heart disease link *
Dentists recommend brushing twice a day Scientists say they have established one reason why gum disease may increase the risk of heart disease. The link between gum and heart problems has long been recognised but it is unclear if poor oral health is simply a marker of a person's general wellbeing.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11182666

*Pharmacists could slash care home medication errors *

Pharmacists could reduce "unacceptably high" medication errors in care homes by more than 90 per cent if they were given responsibility for the task, according to a pilot study. One study found medication errors at care homes were "unacceptably high" In January the Department of Health issued an alert after a report found that people in care homes were far more likely to be given the wrong medicine than those in the community. Nick Barber, professor of the practice of pharmacy at London University, had discovered that on any day seven out of 10 patients experienced at least one medication error. He deemed that to be "unacceptable high".


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...-could-slash-care-home-medication-errors.html


----------

